# LNIB Browning BAR .308 Lightweight Stalker Carbine



## JR45 (Jul 14, 2013)

Please help with the value of this rifle.

I picked this up in trade -

LNIB Browning BAR .308 Lightweight Stalker Carbine with an 18" Fluted Barrel &
Trijicon Scope (Looks Unfired)

I was told there were only 150 made in 2009?

Thanks,
John


----------

